# Software upgrade...



## Andy R (Nov 2, 2005)

Please excuse the mess.  I am in the process of upgrading the software that runs our site and have a bunch of template tweaks to make in the next couple of days...  I will post updates as this week progresses...


----------



## MJ (Nov 2, 2005)

If you have forgotten your password, please click HERE to request a password reminder.

The new software requires you to log in again.


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2005)

i don't know if this has anything to do with the upgrade, but my computer sure seems a little bit faster. cool !


----------



## pdswife (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Raven (Nov 2, 2005)

Stupid question, if we run across any bugs would you like us to report them? or just hang on till you get things smoothed out first?   ~ Raven ~


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 2, 2005)

Let's just call the "exterminator"...LOL


----------



## pdswife (Nov 2, 2005)

Or... save some money and just buy a can of RAID


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 2, 2005)

I have had to log in FOUR times today.... even though I have ticked the 'remember me' button.... AAAARGH.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 2, 2005)

cool!  Seeing lotsa new features!  Hope everything is going smoothly!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 2, 2005)

is the add to reputation button like karma now?  If so, yippy skippy 'cuz my computer was cranky and wouldn't let me do that before....  





			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> cool! Seeing lotsa new features! Hope everything is going smoothly!!!


----------



## MJ (Nov 2, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> cool! Seeing lotsa new features! Hope everything is going smoothly!!!


Andy is working hard to get all the bugs out of the system

If you see anything we missed, please post here.

Thanks.


----------



## licia (Nov 2, 2005)

*Why can't I find "quick links"?*

I can't seem to find quick links. Where is it?  How to I mark posts "read" if I can't find it?


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find quick links. Where is it?


It is right next to "Log Out" on the top right.


----------



## licia (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks. I couldn't see the trees for the forest!!!


----------



## callie (Nov 2, 2005)

Things are lookin' good, Andy!  Great job!!  Thanks!


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 3, 2005)

Doing a great job guys.
Would it be possible to put a list of "administrators online" list with the current mods?

Somehow a thread I wrote popped up twice on off topic chat (I probably bounced the key when sending). And I cannot find an administrator to remove one.

Thanks again. Looks good.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

quick question   Is one of the bugs, causing me to have to sign in each time plus sometimes in the middle of submitting a reply? Sorry if I'm making more work or causing you grief.. 

thanks,
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> quick question Is one of the bugs, causing me to have to sign in each time plus sometimes in the middle of submitting a reply? Sorry if I'm making more work or causing you grief..
> 
> thanks,
> kadesma


 
kadesma, are you checking the "remember me" box when you log in?
I forgot that for 2 days and couldn't figure out why I had to keep signing in. If you check the box, it should activate your cookies and keep the info for you to come back to.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool upgrades...

I noticed that my subscribed threads have not been emailed to me for the past two nights...I'm sure it's connected to the changes.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> kadesma, are you checking the "remember me" box when you log in?
> I forgot that for 2 days and couldn't figure out why I had to keep signing in. If you check the box, it should activate your cookies and keep the info for you to come back to.


I'm pretty sure I did, but if it happens again, I'll make sure to re-do it...Thanks Texas 

kadesma


----------



## bijoubrown (Aug 27, 2006)

*Andy R thank you for saving that you are upgrading the software. I will look forward to talking to everyone once it is completed. Thanks again.*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2006)

bijoubrown - our fearless leader (Andy R) is always upgrading and tweaking this site ... but look at the date when Andy posted this message ... 11/02/2005!

Welcome to DC!


----------



## licia (Sep 2, 2006)

One of those aggravating commercials is coming up so I can't use quick links.


----------



## licia (Sep 2, 2006)

Is anyone else getting the shopzilla ad that takes over the top portion of the page?  I can't get rid of it.  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdcast (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, I thought it might concern me, sorry !


----------



## MJ (Sep 2, 2006)

The software upgrades have been completed (last year).


----------

